# Carousel quirk on HDX 8.9



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Lately, the carousel on my HDX keeps reverting to displaying my book samples almost exclusively. If I buy a new book, it displays briefly but the disappears and only samples show again. Same with apps, music or movies. Anyone else notice this and is there a way to fix it? Thanks!

Susie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First thing to try is to restart the device--press and hold the power button until after you get a message asking if you want to shut down the device and the device goes black.  Then press again to restart.

I haven't had that happen, SusieQ

Betsy


----------

